# Camping Grounds



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey to all you experienced Islanders; I am going camping next month for a few nights with my daughter. Any advice on where or which is the best for hiking; obviously I am talking about the Forestry run ones, like Stavros or Palania ( spell check?! ) in the troodos mountains ( or any other mountain ones) Has anyone spent any time camping that can give me the low down? We are experienced Scottish Campers so don't think we will have to contend with quite the same weather. I have all the paraphernalia that camping entails and a truck I can throw it all in to! Also for future reference are Dogs allowed on campsites, and is 'wild' camping allowed ?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Anyone? Or is there seriously
No campers???


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

There is a camp site in LATCHI.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Theres one at Polis but its a bit scruffy(unless its recently been tidied up. It is right on the beach.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Also there is one at Governors beach, (the other side of Limassol) and at least one up in the mountains but I cant remember where exactly.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've found this website which gives some info on camping in Cyprus

Cyprus Camping

You may well find more if you google .


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

The link provided just about sums up the camping oppourtunities...which is a shame because it is a relatively untapped tourist/vacation oppourtunity in Cyprus....try the Campsite in Polis, yes a little scruffy, but I do like the location, in Eucalyptus trees on the edge of the beach, with a lovely little bar, and of course the Akamus on your doorstep. I have seen some "wild campers" but there are also signs up in the word etc saying no camping..and of course you have to take extreme care with any fires....but good luck...we do miss our camping days...so much fun.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree that this island fails to make the most of the opportunities which decent camp sites could offer to tourism.
The few sites that there are, are in need of smartening up and decent facilites being provided.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

I dont know if free/ wild camping is legal in Cyprus but doubt there is the desire locally to have tested the regulations. There are several websites providing phone numbers to check the rules about camping. We had reason many years ago (in the eighties) to escape the heat on the coast and free camp a weekend just short of Olympus (where there are several excellent formal walks) and nearly froze at night - beware! If you are so inclined, suggest you recce the area first and take one of the many tracks into the trees away from the main road, houses and several military camps. Observe normal procedures understood by serious campers for comfort, hygiene and self-sufficiency and particularly no open fires (sorry, I know this is de rigeur for some!), and you should not be bothered. "Leave only your footprints".


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks so much for all your help; we are experienced 'wild campers' having spent a while in Canada, the Rockies and Montana, and The Keys in Florida (not wild camping!) and ofcourse many a week in Scotland and the Lake District, so for sure I agree 'leave only your footprint' in the case of Canada that included bear ones aswell! I will do some recce's.. It is a shame because after driving around, seeing all the great hikes and mountain bike routes I would hope that one day they extend this ideal, and open more campsites or rugged hostels!! Good business and great for hostelers/ backpackers a like, as long as they take it very seriously about fire precaution, etc!! Great I will do a few days
Next month and see how it goes. Have truck so can go all places!
Cheers


----------

